# Sensor de calor



## Ga7i7o (Nov 20, 2007)

Saludos a los foristas, miren  quiero armar una maqueta y en ella una casa que pueda tener en su interior un detector de calor o no se, si sera de humo.

   Que cuando apenas comience el humo, que se podria simular con un encendedor o derepente quemando papel................ empieze a sonar la alarma y se active una bomba de agua para que apague todo el incendio...

  Ojala y me hayan podido entender.... yo se que con un rele hay que activar la bomba de agua, pero quisiera si alguien ah hecho un proyecto parecido me pueda facilitar el mapa electronico para yo hacerlo aqui.

   Por favor no borren mi nota, por que el otro dia publique una para unos led, y me la borraron...

  Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2007)

Sensor de humo = Complicado

Sensor de calor = Facil, Resistencia PTC o NTC

Resistencia PTC Resistencia variable con la temperatura de coeficiente positivo
Resistencia NTC Resistencia variable con la temperatura de coeficiente negativo

El valor de la resistencia a un comparador, al exceder la temperatura prefijada, el comparador cambia de estado y enciente la bomba.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lo de humo lo hacen con diodos IR graduados para cuando el humo reduzca el haz de luz entre el receptor y el emisor


----------



## Ga7i7o (Nov 21, 2007)

No sé si esto servira, pero yo hice este circuito para activar una bomba cuando se cortaba la luz infraroja que daba hacia la fotocelda.

Me imagino que ahora debe ser algo parecido, quiero activar la misma bomba pero ya no cuando se obstruya la luz sino, cuando el sensor (no sé la verdad si es el sensor de calor, de humo, etc..) detecte el fuego, haga activar la bomba de agua.

Aqui les envio el diagrama de mi circuito con la fotocelda.. Diganme ¿Habra que cambiar el Sensor nada mas;  o hay que hacer otros cambios?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 22, 2007)

He aqui un diagramita que me consegui tirado por ahi jajajajaja, la verdad que es super sencillo y lo tome de un post "cercano". Los datos EXACTOS  no los tngos, solo para que te hagas una idea o otra persona te pueda ayudar. Con el diagrama la cosa es más facil.
Saludos a tus pupilos
EDIT: Podrias emplear la idea de fogonazo con un opam (creo que tmbien tngo uno, solo dejame buscarlo y lo posteo)


----------



## Ga7i7o (Nov 22, 2007)

Hola anthony, tu cuando no, ayudando a todos.... muchas gracias por el circuito enviado, creo que es parecido al que publique, pero sabes... yo solo soy un principiante, te agradeceria que me mandaras el circuito mas especificamente explicado.

  Se que lo vas a mejorar. yo espero, cuidate mucho y ojala se pueda realizar, gracias


----------



## ciri (Nov 22, 2007)

Encontré esto y me acorde de ustedes..

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/thermo1.html


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 23, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Encontré esto y me acorde de ustedes..
> 
> http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/thermo1.html


Amigo Ga7i7o con el te paso ciri te resulves  8) , montalo en el proto , me cuentas y despues te ayudo a hacer el PCB


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hola Ga7i7o

Tu circuito sirve a la perfección. Deberías colocar los elementos forosensibles en una cápsula y cuando el humo (no por temperatura) ingrese a la cámara, obstruye el haz y actúa el circuito.

El circuito de ciri es para temperatura, podrías utilizar los dos.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ademas para mejorar la respuesta podrias unirlos a los 2. Simule el circuito que publico ciri y funciona de una, espero tu respuesta


----------



## ciri (Nov 26, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Simule el circuito que publico ciri y funciona de una,



Gracias por el favor..


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 26, 2007)

Siempre a la orden, ademas siempre hay que darle el merito a quien se lo merece


----------



## yack (Nov 28, 2007)

Hola saben soy nuevo en esto de los foros pero me gustaria saber como funciona el ADC08004 soy estudiante de ing electronica y quiero colocarle a una fuente de alimentacion variable un visualizador del voltaje cuando lo ajuste en la fuente se que lo debo hacer con un ADC y de ahi mandar la señal a un PIC y este me despliegue el voltaje en unos display de siete segmentos o en un LCD eso es lo facil lo dificil para mi es la parte de comparacion Analogico a digital


----------



## ciri (Nov 28, 2007)

Algo asi?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-25v-2-5-amp-dispay-lcd-10903/


----------



## Ga7i7o (Nov 29, 2007)

muchas gracias a todos por la respuestas que envian, mis alumnos y yo se lo agradecemos. no me habia dado cuenta de que el humo puede obstruir el laser.

Todos esto de los proyectos me lo tienen que presentar el 6 de diciembre es decir la proxima semana, y todos los diagramas que me han dado, tambien se los eh pasado a mis alumnos, asi que yo voy a publicar fotos de copmo resulto todos sus proyectos.

  Y nuevamente muchas gracias..........


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola Yack



			
				yack dijo:
			
		

> Hola saben soy nuevo en esto de los foros pero me gustaria saber como funciona el ADC08004 soy estudiante de ing electronica y quiero colocarle a una fuente de alimentacion variable un visualizador del voltaje cuando lo ajuste en la fuente se que lo debo hacer con un ADC y de ahi mandar la señal a un PIC y este me despliegue el voltaje en unos display de siete segmentos o en un LCD eso es lo facil lo dificil para mi es la parte de comparacion Analogico a digital



En vez de utilizar el ADC8004 puedes emplear directamente un PIC con entradas analógicas, como el 16F873. No deberías superar los 5 V en las entradas, por lo que deberías colocar un divisor resistivo en la salida de tu fuente.

Lo que buscas seguramente está ya en el foro, buscalo.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## yack (Dic 3, 2007)

gracias por el link si me sirvio de mucho en cuanto a lo otro no quiero trabajar con el 16f873 porque estoy empezando con esto de los microcontroladores ya sabia de esta caracteristica de los PIC y voy a intntarlo en cuanto lo termine les nexo las imagenes y todos los datos para que lo apliquen tambien


----------

